# AK ... Marshall*fish and Indo gold ...rainbow ..yellow torch corals shipment



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Amazing Indo torch corals , never see it before  also huge fish shipment ....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Hundreds of fish eye candy 
Torch and hammer , Blue honest Zoa's .......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Zoa's Paly's lover should come to check it out 
Azound 10 colonies of Blue honest Zoa's...and many different types of zoapaly ...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Any pics of the hornets? Or other zoas and palys?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

It is a hornet type but not true blues or purple hornets as the skirts don't alternate


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I believe they are blue macaws.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Any pics of the hornets? Or other zoas and palys?


..... . . .  
Picture


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I didn't see those at all.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> ..... . . .
> Picture


Good pick if you actually got those. What was the price for the three polyps?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> ..... . . .
> Picture


So do you just copy and paste photos that you find on the internet? I know based on experience you do that a lot. I did a search and that photo was taken from reef2reef. It really sucks that you basically pull a bait and switch and I'm sure Daniel doesn't want his store or himself known to hobbyists as someone that does bait and switch?

Not only did you say that he had true blue hornets, which he doesn't but you posted a pic of a krackatoa that you pulled off another site. Why? Don't you think people will get disappointed to be told they can get a Mercedes when they get there it's a Hyundai? That is a terrible practice tsk tsk and shame on you zoa paly.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I was there today, they wouldn't sell any of the new stuff. Drove from London, so just a heads up for people thinking this stuff is for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow that's INSANE. sorry to hear that bob. why did they not sell them?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> So do you just copy and paste photos that you find on the internet? I know based on experience you do that a lot. I did a search and that photo was taken from reef2reef. It really sucks that you basically pull a bait and switch and I'm sure Daniel doesn't want his store or himself known to hobbyists as someone that does bait and switch?
> 
> Not only did you say that he had true blue hornets, which he doesn't but you posted a pic of a krackatoa that you pulled off another site. Why? Don't you think people will get disappointed to be told they can get a Mercedes when they get there it's a Hyundai? That is a terrible practice tsk tsk and shame on you zoa paly.


awww is that true zoapaly? if it is shame shame on you. please use own pics only for shipment info. lots of peeps are relying on you.


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> ..... . . .
> Picture


The asian guy picked that zoa this early morning


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

This is a very strange hobby that seems to bring out the worst in people


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Damm im selected and up wrong picture


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> wow that's INSANE. sorry to hear that bob. why did they not sell them?


Was told Daniel wanted to frag them as they just got them in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there today, no prices on the corals and staff have no idea.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nightmare 
Boycott !


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

i can guarantee the zoas and corals are for sale....it's just that prices are at Daniel's discretion. Monty can also help with prices for some regular, stock items, but i do know all the staff can easily call Daniel for pricing if he's not there....just ask them to do that and they will!

the hornets were still healing from being fragged so that's why there are no prices...im not sure they'll sell the mini colonies of the hornets tho

but I did see the killer indo torches were $200 each for the crazy orange one with green tips (bit pricey, but you've never seen an indo torch like this before....trust me)


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Patwa said:


> i can guarantee the zoas and corals are for sale....it's just that prices are at Daniel's discretion. Monty can also help with prices for some regular, stock items, but i do know all the staff can easily call Daniel for pricing if he's not there....just ask them to do that and they will!
> 
> the hornets were still healing from being fragged so that's why there are no prices...im not sure they'll sell the mini colonies of the hornets tho
> 
> but I did see the killer indo torches were $200 each for the crazy orange one with green tips (bit pricey, but you've never seen an indo torch like this before....trust me)


+1 
Only with blue light it look like rainbow torch ...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Was just there yesterday after dropping by R20. Prices were all over the place lol! There was a "ZOA NFS" written on the glass then right below you had prices for colonies and etc...very confusing. 

I also saw the torches which were labeled as green torch but looked gold to me priced at $100 per head... I asked Monti for some help but even he seemed a bit lost.

I ended up leaving empty handed with lots of confusion in the end lol... I'll just wait until they get their stock and prices together before i return.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I believe they are blue macaws.


^ Saw these in person yesterday and i second that


----------

